# Reno Airport to Tahoe - shuttles?



## fairrci (Jan 16, 2006)

Are there shuttles from the Reno Airport to Tahoe/Stateline?

How much do they cost?

Thank you,

Bill


----------



## M&M (Jan 16, 2006)

*Bill*

I think some of the casinos offer a shuttle service. We have always rented a car. The drive over isn't too bad and we always are in need of a car while we're there anyway. Dollar rent a car seems to have good rates and we always get an upgrade.

Mike


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is a link to the options from the airport:  Transportation

It's about 50 miles from the Reno Airport to South Shore (State Line) Lake Tahoe.  South Shore has a little 3 block "strip" where the casinos are, and you can easily walk from one end to the other, but without a car, you will have a hard time seeing anything else.  The Tahoe area has gorgeous sightseeing, and several little interesting towns nearby, and you really need a car to get out and see it.

My Tahoe Travel Page


----------



## sultan_sfo (Jan 16, 2006)

*Season?*

If you are going in Winter, I would suggest using the Shuttle. And if you really want to rent a car, do so in South Lake Tahoe for a day or two. The Blue Go provides good service and you can use that for sightseeing without renting a car.

If going in Summer, then rent a car at Reno Airport.
/Sultan


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jan 17, 2006)

A few years ago we caught a shuttle right in the terminal of the Reno airport and it took us to one of the main hotels on the south shore.  If you don't need a car, this is the way to go.  About $40 round trip.

http://www.southtahoeexpress.com/


----------

